# Why not just get rid of surge?



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

I mean what's the damn point anymore?? Just undercut the taxis by a small amount and totally get rid of surge...I think the people who need to make money would and overall it would provide a better service and be better for drivers...


----------



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

To be clear this would raise the per mile rate and minute rate....get rid of this bs surge!!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Fatjoe said:


> I mean what's the damn point anymore?? Just undercut the taxis by a small amount and totally get rid of surge...I think the people who need to make money would and overall it would provide a better service and be better for drivers...


It's that carrot at the end of the stick


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I have to agree surge just makes Pax anger. and I don’t want to hear “well they know there’s a surge”. It makes them think they are getting taken even though it says it’s surge price. 

Look these pax don’t even know where to put the pin and you want them to understand surge pricing? LOL hahaha

I swear Über was Design by nerds that does not understand human psych.


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

Because no one would drive the late night drunks home.
Rates need to be higher and surge just a flat 2.0x rate.


----------

